# 5 months to BMQ Fitness question



## teh_guy (31 Jan 2008)

I have dropped off all my information and the recruiter said that there are alot of applications being processed right now, and seeing as how I am applying for the reserves, reg force applications take priority. So I will have to wait until someone calls me to tell me when/where I am to take my tests, but he assures me I am in for this summer. I have 5 months until the summer and I have been running 2.4 Km twice a day (once at 6:00 am before I go to school and in the evening) in 9-12 minutes on a tread (until it warms up a bit then  I will run outside) and I do 20-30 pushups 3-6 times a day and 30-40 situps 2-4 times a day. Is doing this every day (and increasing distance's and amount of pushups/situps as time goes on) enough to prepare for BMQ?  

I know questions like this are posted all the time, but I'm not sure where else to post this.

Thanks for any advice regarding this. 



[Edit to correct spelling of Fitness, so others will be able to SEARCH for this topic more easily in the future.   :  ]


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2008)

Welcome to Army.ca. 

You registered on this site a while back, so you should have done some reading in preparation for what you are endeavoring to do.  As you don't seem to have, here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## teh_guy (2 Feb 2008)

I have read up on it on other threads, but I just wanted to get some advice on MY current situation. I would really appreciate any advice anyone can give me regarding my question.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2008)

Google is, indeed, your friend...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103978.html#msg103978


----------



## teh_guy (4 Feb 2008)

I found most of what I was looking for... Lock this one up


----------

